# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ ΤΑΣΕΩΣ APC LE1200I OFF!!!!!HELP

## GSR600

Πριν κανα δυο χρονια αγορασα τον συγκεκριμενο σταθεροποιητη τασης τις APC πιστευοντας οτι ειναι επωνυμο και δεν θα εχω προβλημα.Εχθες ομως οταν πατησα τον διακοπτη για να τον αναψω παπαλα..... :Cursing: Αμεσως καταλαβα οτι κατι συμβαινει και αποσυνδεσα οτι ειχα συνδεση επανω,και δουλεψε χωρις τισ συσκευες.Αμα ξανασυνδεσω  παλι τις συσκευες επανω ενω ειναι αναμεννος δουλευουν ολα κανονικα,αν ομως τον κλεισω απο τον διακοπτη και παω να τον ξαναανοιξω τιποτα. δεν ανοιγει. :Head: Να αναφερω οτι ασφαλεια δεν εχει μεσα παραμονο μια αυτοματη με μπουτον.Μπορει κανεις να καταλαβει απο την συμπεριφορα του σταθεροποιητη τι συμβαινει????

----------


## GSR600

Τελικα βρεθηκε ο υπαιτιος.Και ναι ηταν ενας απο τους 4 ρελε.Το apc επισκευαστηκε..¨ :Smile:   :Smile: )

----------


## gianndats

> Τελικα βρεθηκε ο υπαιτιος.Και ναι ηταν ενας απο τους 4 ρελε.Το apc επισκευαστηκε..¨ )


Φίλε μου πως το έφτιαξες το ρελέ ? Το άνοιξες το apc ? Που ακριβώς βρίσκονται τα ρελέ ? 
Έχω το ίδιο μηχανάκι (x2 φορές) και των φρονίμων τα παιδιά πριν πεινάσουν μαγειρεύουν.
Πιστέυω είναι εξαιρετικό μηχάνημα.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## GSR600

Γιαννη το μηχανημα το ανοιξα αναγκαστικά αφου χαλασε μολις ειχε τελιωσει η εγγυηση του.Στην APC που ειχα επικοινωνησει μου ειχα πει οτι δεν τα επισκευαζουν αυτα και να παρω καινουργιο.Το προβλημα με το δικο μου δημιουργηθηκε μαλλον επειδη το ανοιγοκλεινα συνεχεια απο τον διακοπτη για εξοικονομησεις ρευματος και ανοιξε-κλεισε τα εφτυσε ενας απο τους τεσσερις ρελεδες.ΟΙ ρελεδες ειναι στα 16Α 250v mini μεγεθος πραγμα που με δυσκολεψε να βρω.Παρολο τελικα που παραγειλα ρελε απο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων μεχρι να τον παραλαβω ειχα ειδη σφαξει το καπακι του χαλασμενου ρελε και τον πλακωσα στο σπρει και ξεκολησαν οι επαφες.Και απο τοτε λειτουργει κανονικα.Ευτυχως που δεν το πεταξα οπως μου ειπαν τα τζιμανια τις APC.

----------


## gianndats

> Γιαννη το μηχανημα το ανοιξα αναγκαστικά αφου χαλασε μολις ειχε τελιωσει η εγγυηση του.Στην APC που ειχα επικοινωνησει μου ειχα πει οτι δεν τα επισκευαζουν αυτα και να παρω καινουργιο.Το προβλημα με το δικο μου δημιουργηθηκε μαλλον επειδη το ανοιγοκλεινα συνεχεια απο τον διακοπτη για εξοικονομησεις ρευματος και ανοιξε-κλεισε τα εφτυσε ενας απο τους τεσσερις ρελεδες.ΟΙ ρελεδες ειναι στα 16Α 250v mini μεγεθος πραγμα που με δυσκολεψε να βρω.Παρολο τελικα που παραγειλα ρελε απο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων μεχρι να τον παραλαβω ειχα ειδη σφαξει το καπακι του χαλασμενου ρελε και τον πλακωσα στο σπρει και ξεκολησαν οι επαφες.Και απο τοτε λειτουργει κανονικα.Ευτυχως που δεν το πεταξα οπως μου ειπαν τα τζιμανια τις APC.


Λοιπόν σε υπερευχαριστώ για την παραπάνω πληροφορία, με προστατεύεις από πιθανή βλάβη γιατί και εγώ το ανοιγοκλείνω 2-3 φορές/ημέρα. Η κατανάλωση του είναι 7-8watt (μετρημένη) και άρα έκρινα σκόπιμο οτι οταν δεν χρησιμοποιώ τον εξοπλισμό που έχω συνδέσει πάνω (tv, blu ray, αποκωδικοποιητής κ.ά.) καλύτερα να το κλείνω για λόγους περιβαλλοντικούς (νομίζω το κόστος σε ετήσιο επίπεδο είναι αμελητέο).
Θα φροντίζω να το κλείνω πλέον μόνο το βράδυ, αλλά και πάλι πιστεύω θα το πάθει κι εμένα κάποια στιγμή...
Αν το πάθει θα σε ρωτήσω να μου πεις που βρήκες το ρελε!
Ευχαριστώ !

----------

